# Just for fun can I ask, Why?



## Leturno (May 25, 2010)

I know lots of people love vacationing in Mexico. To tell you the truth I can't even imagine wanting to go there. Why do you all love it? 

If you want to argue reasons not to go there, those would be interesting to; but, mostly I want to understand why people who go there tend to return again and again.

Another quick question, you need a passport to go to and from Canada and to take cruises so I imagine it is the same to go to and from Mexico, right?

Scott


----------



## Karen G (May 25, 2010)

Yes, you do need a passport to go to Mexico.

In the past I really enjoyed going to Cabo every year because we lived in the Pacific Northwest and needed that escape from the rain. We liked it because it wasn't a long flight to get there; the resort where we own (Pueblo Bonito Rose) is beautiful & on a safe, swimmable beach; we've always felt safe there; there are fun activities to do; the food is good; and the people are friendly.

Now that we live in the sunshine with everything we enjoy doing right here, going just about anywhere else just doesn't have the appeal that it once did.


----------



## Passepartout (May 25, 2010)

*Why Not?*

One could say, why not? For us, it boils down to the people. Oh, sure, Mexico is a short flight compared to other 'exotic' locales. There are places that give you better 'bang for your buck', but they are a lot further away. Mexico is a great vacation value. The Mexican tourist infrastructure is mature. They know how to make us feel welcome. There are Mexican restaurants in every city and town in America, so the food doesn't seem too exotic. It gets cold where we live, and a mid-winter break just after the holidays just seems like 'the thing to do'.

We've been all over Mexico, East Coast, West Coast, big cities, small towns, historical locations and new, 'purpose-built' tourism venues. In the end, it's the people who keep us coming back. They are warm, generous, industrious and friendly. There are some problems in Mexico. These things happen when the world's largest illegal drug market is just across their Northern border. As well as the place that employs millions of their citizens and families get money from monthly, yet tells the Mexican people that they are not welcome. 

But the OP asks "why go there?" All I can say is go. Then you'll understand.

Jim Ricks


----------



## cymomtx (May 25, 2010)

We have been going to Cancun for 11 years now with our three children.  Our resorts our very secure, so while we are there since our youngest was 2 on our first trip, we have felt safe as they have grown and wondered and explored with their friends that they have made around the resort.  

For us, Cancun is a two hour trip from Houston.  There are not too many places we can go with three children for two hours to heaven.  The staff at our resorts and the restaurants and businesses in town are happy to have you there.  

The majority of the years the exchange rate of the peso has been to our advantage which also is nice.  Like other posters say, you have to go to Mexico to appreciate it.  We leave June 5 for three weeks and are counting the days for our departure.


----------



## pjrose (May 25, 2010)

Friendly people.  Lovely clean resort.  Comfort.  Great weather.  Gorgeous blue water.  Not too expensive.  Friendly people.  relaxing and fun.  Safe.  Friendly people.


----------



## Conan (May 25, 2010)

Before I visited Mexico I had the cartoon/racist/Hollywood movie image of Mexico: the sleepy siesta, "si senor", big hat and so forth.

Then I went and saw the real people, working hard to care for their families, doing their best in a difficult environment.


----------



## darktania (May 25, 2010)

I'm from Asia, and currently living in the US. Visiting Mexico is like visiting home for me. Nice weather, warm people, beautiful resorts. I've visited countries far and wide, but for some reason I feel more safe and comfortable in Mexico.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2010)

For me, I enjoy the people and the weather.  When I travel I like to experience things that are different from what I am familiar with. Mexico is a different culture, different language, different customs, etc., but yet sufficiently familiar that I don't feel completely lost or overwhelmed.



Conan said:


> Before I visited Mexico I had the cartoon/racist/Hollywood movie image of Mexico: the sleepy siesta, "si senor", big hat and so forth.
> 
> Then I went and saw the real people, working hard to care for their families, doing their best in a difficult environment.


At an early stage in my career I had the opportunity to hire a number of engineering students from UC-Berkeley as interns.  I used them to do a lot of field work that involved coordinating with other staff in our field offices throughout California.

The ones that I hired through the Hispanic engineers society on campus where by far the hardest working and most diligent. I periodically got feedback from our field staff - sometimes complaints and sometimes plaudits - about how hard the students worked, how focused they were on getting the job done, and how they didn't quit until the job was done.

*****

I also see the gardeners working on houses in the neighborhood - they're mostly SE Asian and Hispanic.  They are incredibly industrious.


----------



## easyrider (May 25, 2010)

We like the weather and terrain in Mexico. The resorts are opulent compared to resorts in the USA. Fishing is great.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 25, 2010)

*Love Mexico*

Just takes a 3 hour flight and we're at a world class diving location with warm clear water and more fish and sea life than you can imagine.   Additionally, we are able to stay at a resort (Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach) that is a nice as any place I'd ever want to be.  The people are very friendly.  Can use Pesos or US Dollars.  Love to tour the countryside and see the off the main highway places to see what life is like in other parts of the world.  We have always felt "at home" there.


----------



## nazclk (May 25, 2010)

*Reason*

I think it's the surroundings and most of the people.  Most are so warm and friendly.  When you go twice a year in the winter and in the fall and the bellman remembers your name,  it kind of gives you that warm feeling, like coming back home. :whoopie:


----------



## aliikai2 (May 25, 2010)

*In one word, People.*

I can't even start to understand why you wouldn't even think about going to a place with a history and culture that is older than anything in our country 

The Mexican people work very hard for next to nothing by our standards to just get by, and they are happy, not complaining about how rough or hard thing are in their lives .

I reminds me of the US when I was growing up, everybody worked, nobody had much, but we don't know we were poor, because everyone was doing the same.

We didn't have 2 cars, swimming pools, color tv, or any of the items that seem to be mainstream in our society today.

When Joyce was taken to the ER and put on a ventilator in March in Puerto Vallarta, I was helped by everyone that was aware of my situation.
The staff at the resort, the people at the Hospital, were all supportive and went out of their way to help me. 

When the Medivac flight arrived in PV, I had been told that they wouldn't have room for me, so I had left all our luggage at the resort. The Med Doctor, asked where was my stuff, I told him that I had been told that there was no room. he said " You are coming with us"
I didn't have any way to get to the resort and get to the airport in time, 
a young lady named Dulce, that worked in the insurance office at the Hospital said, " You wait here I will go get my car", and she took me to the resort, then back to the hospital, then out to the airport where she convinced the person in charge to let the Ambulance drive out to the plane.
She was a godsend.

So, it is the people 1st, then the beauty of the country and culture, that is why we go back at least once a year.

jmho,

Greg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2010)

Sounds really nice.  We have never been to Mexico, although Rick is fluent in their language.  

We have been stuck on Hawaii for a long time and bought weeks there in recent years, so we are sticking with Hawaii for a bit longer, maybe we can do both, since you all make it sound so nice in Mexico.

Which parts are your favorites?  Our kids have all been to Mexico, but our son said Cancun was very expensive to buy food.  Our other son and DIL said the same thing about Nuevo and Puerto Vallarta, where they spent their honeymoon four years ago.  

What times of year do you think are best?  I have weeks in SFX that are just wasting, so I might want to book something for like two years from now.  

Rick probably wants to go to Mexico less than me, so I had better ask him first.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 25, 2010)

I've only traveled to Mexico twice, but each time was a wonderful experience.  The people are so friendly and welcoming and you do not want to leave. 

We are leaving for Cancun 6/4  :whoopie:  I can't wait to see this side of Mexico and the water.

My husband was not excited to go the first time, but soon realized that he liked being waited on hand and foot.

"Try It, You'll Like It !!"


----------



## geekette (May 25, 2010)

it's warm and beautiful.  I like the people, I like the food, I like the beaches.  Air is reasonable vs carib islands.  

I can't imagine wanting to retire in Florida.  Or go to Disney.  Or be on a crowded beach in summer.

to each his own.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 25, 2010)

Leturno said:


> .... To tell you the truth I can't even imagine wanting to go there. Why do you all love it?



Thank God for this Scott. If everyone thought the same, liked & disliked the same things, it would be one very boring world, wouldn't it?


----------



## Karen G (May 25, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which parts are your favorites?


I've been to Cancun, Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlan, Acapulco, Mexico City, and Cabo.  For a relaxing, fun vacation, my favorite is Cabo.

Just about any time of the year is good, except for September when there is more of a chance for tropical storms.  The ocean temperatures will be warmer in the summer, though, if you are wanting to get in the water.


----------



## John Cummings (May 25, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which parts are your favorites?  Our kids have all been to Mexico, but our son said Cancun was very expensive to buy food.  Our other son and DIL said the same thing about Nuevo and Puerto Vallarta, where they spent their honeymoon four years ago.
> 
> What times of year do you think are best?  I have weeks in SFX that are just wasting, so I might want to book something for like two years from now.
> 
> Rick probably wants to go to Mexico less than me, so I had better ask him first.



My wife is from Mexico and is a dual US/Mexican citizen. We were married in Mexico and lived there for 4 years. I have worked in Mexico, started a business there, and am fluent in Spanish. Our son played baseball in Mexico as an adult and was on the Mexican All Star team that competed in the International Olympic Tournament in 1993 and 1994. We travel a lot to Mexico to visit family and also we do a lot of timeshare vacations there. My reason for stating all this is to show that our travel experiences in Mexico are not like a typical tourist. We associate strictly with local people and have many friends that are employees at the resorts.

We are very familiar with Maztlan, Puerto Vallarta, Nuevo Vallarta, Cancun, Riviera Maya, La Paz, Los Cabos, Vera Cruz, and other areas.

The big draw for us vacationing in Mexico is the Mexican people and the luxury resorts. We have stayed at the Grand Mayans for the last 5 years, 4 times at Riviera Maya and 1 time at Nuevo Vallarta staying 2 weeks each time. We have also stayed at the Royal Mayan in Cancun and several other timeshares in Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta.

We love the Grand Mayans and they are our favorite timeshare by far. They are true 5* resorts with all the services etc.

Our favorite destination is the Riviera Maya south of Cancun. We don't like Mazatlan though we have spent a lot of time there because of family living there. We also don't like Los Cabos. Nuevo Vallarta is OK.

I would never go during Hurricane season ( June-October ) to Cancun/Riviera Maya. We did that once in October and were hit with a tropical storm and left just 1 week before the big hurricane Wilma hit in 2005. I would also never visit during the summer to any of the tourist destinations. Our favorite month is April. The ocean is warm in April and I do NOT like cool water.

This year we opted for Hawaii instead of going back to the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya. In retrospect, we wish we had gone to Mexico instead.

We don't own any timeshare in Mexico and all our visits were exchanges. If you want to try Mexico, I recommend exchanging into the Grand Mayan through SFX. It is a pretty easy exchange and the Grupo Mayan resorts ( Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan ) are affiliated with SFX. Go for the Grand Mayans and don't settle for the Mayan Palace.


----------



## deedman (May 25, 2010)

I go to mexico for the sunshine, the wonderful people, the beautiful beaches, the hospitality, and of course ... the señoritas!


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (May 25, 2010)

We've been going to Mexico at least once a year since 1984. We've been many places, Italy, Scotland, Ireland, Spain, Portugal, Japan, Hong Kong, Austalia, Egypt, Belize, Hawaii, and many of the Caribbean Islands, and the best people are in Mexico. Although we are from the east coast we enjoy the west coast of Mexico the most, PV being our favorite. We are planning an early retirement and moving to PV in about 2 1/1 years.
This year we have 4 trips to Mexico - went to Playa del Carmen in March, just got back from Cabo, going to Playa again in August, and then 2 weeks in PV in November!
Each of these places in Mexico are very different from one another but all are wonderful in their own way. The people are what really make it!


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 25, 2010)

Me gusto Mexico mucho!!!

Visit Chichen Itza and swim in a cenote.
Visit Tulum and relax at XCaret and Xel Ha.
Go sailing in the Sea of Cortez and look at the whales.
If you don't like the whales try catching a Marlin.
If you like golf, you are in a place that rivals Scottsdale, Sedona, Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head.

We are planning trips to Puerto Vallarta, Acapulco, and Zihuatanejo. I strongly recommend Cancun, Playa del Carmen, Cozumel, and Los Cabos.  We have had fantastic vactions in these locations.


----------



## Kenrabs (May 25, 2010)

I use to never think to much about Mexico. Then back in 05 I bought this Timeshare thing and traded to Puerta Vallarta. I came back home with a great experiance, after seeing a wonderful country and meeting great people who work hard and are so wonderful and friendly. We then visited Cabo and Cancun and can't get enough. It's like our second home. Contrary to what people think we feel safe and comfortable in Mexico.


----------



## pjrose (May 25, 2010)

nazclk said:


> I think it's the surroundings and most of the people.  Most are so warm and friendly.  When you go twice a year in the winter and in the fall and the bellman remembers your name,  it kind of gives you that warm feeling, like coming back home. :whoopie:



And when the maitre d' at the resort restaurant remembers your favorite dish and has the chef whip it up for you UNASKED even though it's not on the menu....yeah, it's just so much nicer than being a stranger in other places that may be more plush, but don't have that warm personal friendliness.


----------



## geekette (May 25, 2010)

pjrose said:


> And when the maitre d' at the resort restaurant remembers your favorite dish and has the chef whip it up for you UNASKED even though it's not on the menu....yeah, it's just so much nicer than being a stranger in other places that may be more plush, but don't have that warm personal friendliness.



Yes, I plan to look up Edgar in San Jose del Cabo, whose chef came out to discuss how I would like the octopus prepared and it was Fabulous!  Wish I could remember the chef's name, but I remember Edgar, the owner.


----------



## buceo (May 26, 2010)

From the east coast all of what's been mentioned awaits on the Yucatan after a 3hr nonstop flight that can often be bought at a good price and there's only a 1hr time change. The 2nd longest barrier reef in the world lies just offshore in the Caribbean and Cozumel offers world class diving.

The trip is worth it for our migrating east coast hummingbirds:
At its narrowest, the Gulf of Mexico is about 600 miles of open water; there are no rest areas, no snack bars, no landmarks. Ornithologists have calculated that hummingbirds put on enough fat in Florida to fly about 650 miles, which is sufficient to get across the Gulf. However, if the hummingbird fails to eat enough, or if he encounters a headwind, then it's likely that his engines will sputter out, and he will plunge into the ocean and drown.
http://www.rubythroat.org/Article860706.html
http://www.rubythroat.org/RTHUMigrationMain.html


----------



## mikenk (May 26, 2010)

I guess it is a reasonable question from someone who hasn't been there. I have been to Hawaii - beautiful, but too far, too expensive, too commercial, too confined - haven't been back; been to Florida, not my style; been to the Caribbean islands, too crowded, too hot, too confined - haven't been back. Been all over Mexico, love the people, the culture, the resorts, the weather, the restaurants - we go back every year and will continue to do so. 

Give it a try; you'll be amazed.

Mike


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2010)

quesera said:


> Illinois is probably cold in the winter, northern Maine and Minnesota are, too;  Mexico is not.  What's the big deal with a passport, everyone should have a passport, are you so naive to think that the world revolves around the USA?  Rome fell, too.


Passports are also an excellent source of second ID. If you ever lose your wallet, it's much easier get replacement ID's issued and transact any other business that requires personal identification.

I always carry my passport when I travel and I use it as my primary ID.  The only outfit that gets to see my drivers license is a car rental company, because they have a legitimate need to see a DL.  Everyone else gets the passport.

I use the passport for ID because I figure that a passport is more secure than a DL.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2010)

Passports haven't always been necessary for travel to Mexico or Canada.  It's only happened in recent years.  Everybody who travels outside of the U.S. does need that passport, but if you travel within the U.S., it isn't necessary to have one.  

We have yet to get passports.  Traveling even to Hawaii has been a luxury we have only recently been able to afford.


----------



## ladycody (May 27, 2010)

Honestly...I'd love to retire in Mexico.  The people are _very_ family/neighborhood oriented...and I _love _that. (mind you I'm talking the residential areas that I've seen in cozumel and san jose del cabo.  Their free time is spent together and visiting with family and friends outdoors...and mingling in their neighborhoods at night...talking, walking...watching the children play.  I would LOVE to live in a neighborhood like that.  I _like_ being around less constant technology (she said as she typed a forum post).  But really...I find it beautiful...I love the fresh fruit and fish...I like that it can be very inexpensive if you're willing to be outside the touristy mecca...I like the fact that it's close to the US and a relatively easy flight....I love the history that can be seen there if you're in the right area...I love that the temperatures are fairly consistent without being overwhelmingly hot in many areas due to a decent ocean breeze...I love being able to practice another language and try different foods...ummmmm.....guess that's it...but it oughta be enough...   (but dont feel you need to visit on accounta me...I'm  good with folks staying away.   )


----------



## patty5ia (May 27, 2010)

We have been in all the places in Mexico mentioned in this thread and we, too, love them all.  But another place we love is not on either coast, but in central Mexico, in San Miguel de Allende.  We like to spend the month of February renting a casita.  Many Americans go there for several months at a time. San Miguel has such wonderful weather, many interesting cultural events, great restaurants, beautiful people. The colonial cities of this area are beautiful and easy to travel to on the bus. It is very affordable for luxurious accommodations.  And it is safe for tourists.  We couldn't ask for anything more!


----------



## geekette (May 27, 2010)

ladycody said:


> Honestly...I'd love to retire in Mexico.


I have been thinking about that more and more.  Of course, I have at least 20 years to keep thinking about it ...


----------



## Larry (May 27, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Friendly people.  Lovely clean resort.  Comfort.  Great weather.  Gorgeous blue water.  Not too expensive.  Friendly people.  relaxing and fun.  Safe.  Friendly people.



Same here and for all of the same reasons we love going to Mexico and getting away from the cold winters in NY. Been to Hawaii twice but it's too far from NY to keep going back. Also love the Caribbean for the same reasons as Mexico great weather during cold winters in New York . Our best Caribbean vacations have been to Aruba, St. Lucia, Grand Cayman Island and Punta Cana. 

We have also enjoyed, Puerto Rico, Jamaica, St. Martin and Antigua but not as much as the aforementioned Caribbean Islands. Some people don't like the Caribbean and prefer Hawaii so to each their own.

Getting back to Mexico we love going to Puerto Vallarta, Acapulco, Cabo, Cancun and Riviera Maya all have great weather but each area has their own special appeal. 

Hated Tijuana which was my first Mexico experience after graduating from college and will never ever go back there again.

Overall Mexico is one of my favorite vacation destinations and so far have mostly tried beach locations and explored Mayan ruins but would also like to visit some colonial towns throughout Mexico to experience more of the history and culture of Mexico.


----------



## loosefeet (May 28, 2010)

It's the FOOD!!  So much better w/ fresh chiles, fish, handmade tortillas!  Even though I live in California, the Mexican food is just so much better. 
I am saddened, however, by the crime and drug lords taking over local governments.  It did not feel that safe in Cancun last month--it is very sad that a wonderful culture is being destroyed by thugs trying to make money off people who want to snort cocaine!  Tourist areas are being hit hard.


----------



## mikenk (May 28, 2010)

What do you mean that tourist areas are being hit hard?? By what? 

We were in Rivera Maya in the fall and PV in Feb; everything the same as always, we felt safe everywhere; the people were as friendly as ever.


----------



## stopfraud (May 28, 2010)

*Tourists in Mexico*



mikenk said:


> What do you mean that tourist areas are being hit hard?? By what?
> 
> We were in Rivera Maya in the fall and PV in Feb; everything the same as always, we felt safe everywhere; the people were as friendly as ever.



mikenk, I think what he means is that, because of the news about drug wars and killings, people are scared to go there. Earlier this year we spent 6 weeks in NV and PV, we felt safe as any time before, nothing has changed - except there were clearly much less tourists from the US compared to previous years. It seems that at the Mayan resorts they are now pulling in far more Mexicans than before to make up for the loss (probably they pay much less than we do), but there were still many empty rooms.


----------



## John Cummings (May 28, 2010)

*All is not well in Paradise*

Here are some recent articles from "USA Today" about Cancun, Playa del Carmen, and Acapulco. There are similar articles about Mazatlan.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2010-05-26-cancun-mayor_N.htm

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2010-05-26-cancun-mayor-arrested_N.htm

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2010-02-10-mexico-cartels_N.htm?csp=obinsite

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2010-05-03-Mexico_N.htm


----------



## taffy19 (May 28, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> I can't even start to understand why you wouldn't even think about going to a place with a history and culture that is older than anything in our country
> 
> The Mexican people work very hard for next to nothing by our standards to just get by, and they are happy, not complaining about how rough or hard thing are in their lives .
> 
> ...


You are so right, it are the local people. They are happy and enjoy life to the fullest and are very family minded. They love their children and family. They do not complain while working very hard for their living.

Forget the developers and the English speaking people they hire, who are not from Mexico. They are a bunch of crooks who want to make money more than anything else so do it by lying and cheating. They are not the Mexican people who are taken advantage of too just like the American tourists.

The climate is very close to the climate in HI and the resorts are beautiful and lush and the food is delicious and certainly when it is done at their home. You cannot compare it to a Mexican dinner here which is fast food a la Mexican style. Their food is delicious and so fresh and served with a lot of gusto.

We love Mexico for the local people, the lush greenery and beautiful beaches.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 29, 2010)

You will love it.  We took 3 other couples with us a few years ago, and they were pretty nervous about going to MX.  Turned out they all had a great time and are asking when we can go again.

I echo what others have said:  People, culture, history, food, not that expensive, fairly close proximity.  

Have been to Mexico City, Cozumel, LaPaz, Cabo, PV, NV, Cancun area, Tijuana. I still want to see Alcapulco, Mazatlan, and more of the inner country.


----------



## bjones9942 (May 29, 2010)

Up until early this year, I had nightmare visions of Tijuana from my childhood stuck in my head.  Took a cruise with my Aunt (she turned 97 on the trip) that stopped in Cabo, Mazatlan and PV.  Tijuana nightmares went away and I enjoyed it so much that I glued myself to eBay until I found a timeshare that fit my preferences (ok, it's Mazatlan and my first choice was Cabo - but the maint. fees in Maz are about 2/3 what you pay in Cabo).

For me, the main attractions are: the food, the beaches, the food, the window shopping, the food, the culture - and not to forget, the food.  Also helps that I speak enough Spanish to know when people are talking about me (si, tengo el culo muy grande - y que?)!


----------



## Catira (May 29, 2010)

Ok, you had me laughing with the comment, "tengo el culo grande"... Me imagino que se asustaron cuando les digiste eso!!:rofl: 
Reminds me of our trip to disney last year while waiting in line for TOY STORY MANIA. Two teenage guys were talking about my daughter in english, not knowing that she understood every word that they were saying about her. Luckily for them, they were commenting on her legs, if not I am sure she would have surprised them with a few choice words in english.


----------



## Judy (May 29, 2010)

Leturno said:


> I want to understand why people who go there tend to return again and again.


Scuba diving in Cozumel is some of the best in the world  
I love the restaurants in San Miguel (downtown Cozumel)
I like going to the Sunday night music in the park.  This is mainly a locals' event, but tourists are welcome.
My US dollar goes further in Mexico than it does in many other dive destinations.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 30, 2010)

Another note regarding expenses:  I knew a friend at work who went to Cabo years ago with her significant other and rented a house for a *month* which included a swimming pool and a maid/cook, all for $1000 for the month.
She came back a changed woman (for the good).

I'm sure it would cost more today, but doesn't that sound tempting?


----------



## PStreet1 (May 31, 2010)

We love Mexico so much that 11 years ago (and our first visit had been only two years before that), we bought a 2nd home there.  We now spend more than half of each year in Mexico, and we're never ready to leave when we decide we should go back and check on the U.S. house.  We're only 30 minutes south of San Diego (and yes, Tijuana), and we feel safe.  We--and all our friends who live there or own 2nd homes there--drive back and forth to San Diego for various reasons several times a week, and we all feel safe.  We love the people; we love the food; we love the weather; we love being able to afford to live right on the water (view by my name); we simply love Mexico.


----------



## azsunluvr (Jun 1, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our kids have all been to Mexico, but our son said Cancun was very expensive to buy food.  Our other son and DIL said the same thing about Nuevo and Puerto Vallarta, where they spent their honeymoon four years ago.



Can't be too much more expensive than Hawaii! Pizza and salad for 3 at Round Table in Ka'anapali was $50!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our kids have all been to Mexico, but our son said Cancun was very expensive to buy food.  Our other son and DIL said the same thing about Nuevo and Puerto Vallarta, where they spent their honeymoon four years ago.



It depends on the food and where it is bought.  Fancy or touristy restaurants, with overpriced drinks?  Local restaurants?  grocery stores or resort mini-marts?  local brands or US brands?  

Just like here, there's a wide variation.  There's a big difference, for example, between Mexican-brand cereals and the imported US ones, and Mexican-brand vs US chips.  Mix-your-own margaritas are going to be very different than the ones at a white-tablecloth restaurant.  

We find that we eat very reasonably in Mexico by not going out much and getting the nightly special when we do, and relying on Mexican brands vs the US ones.


----------



## geekette (Jun 2, 2010)

I've not found Cabo to be expensive for groceries nor dining.  We went to some finer restaurants than we might have otherwise because it was such a great deal.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 2, 2010)

azsunluvr said:


> Can't be too much more expensive than Hawaii! Pizza and salad for 3 at Round Table in Ka'anapali was $50!



You can't make a general statement about Hawaii. We were in Hawaii this April for 2 weeks, 1 week on the Big Island and 1 week at Waikiki. We were able to find decent restaurants at reasonable prices, especially at Waikiki.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Jun 17, 2010)

What's NOT to love about mexico?
The warm people, the beautiful sunsets, the laid back manana influence, the SMILES
I've been to all of the beach sites and love PV the best.  

Food can be pricey if you eat at the hotels...but who wants to eat at teh hotels?
Timeshares allow for cooking in and making going out a treat.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 17, 2010)

Colorado Belle said:


> What's NOT to love about mexico?
> The warm people, the beautiful sunsets, the laid back manana influence, the SMILES
> . .



I LOVE your comment about "the laid back manana influence."  Until reading it, I often found "manana" an annoyance, but I love your positive take on it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2010)

"Mañana" = procrastination.  This is something I excel in.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 17, 2010)

Why go to Mexico?

Great people, great food, great beaches, great resorts, great service, great shopping, great fun and best of all great margaritas.


----------



## Barbeque (Jun 17, 2010)

Disconnect from the TV, Economy, Government, etc.  Sit back drink beer tequila and eat.  
I hate taking my cell phone but only do when our son is home in the states.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Jun 18, 2010)

Dios Mio....How did I fail to mention margaritas in my post?????????
Mea Culpa!


----------



## Phydeaux (Jun 18, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Why go to Mexico?
> 
> Great people, great food, great beaches, great resorts, great service, great shopping, great fun and best of all great margaritas.



I agree with every one of them, except the last. I have yet to experience a margarita in Mexico that can even come close in quality to those I make myself. So, I've stopped ordering them. All other points, I absolutely agree. And, short & direct flight from my home.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 19, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> "Mañana" = procrastination.  This is something I excel in.



That goes with the saying in Mexico "You should not do tomorrow what you can do the day after tomorrow". "No debes hacer mañana lo que puedes hacer pasado mañana"


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Passport cards are much less expensive than passports.  Passport cards (same size as driver's license) are all you need for Mexico and Canada.  You might consider getting one; it's excellent identification, and having one would allow you to make a spur of the moment decision to go to Mexico if you saw an ultra cheap trip--of which there are many right now.  The entire vacation to mexico could cost less than the airfare to Hawaii.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 19, 2010)

Colorado Belle said:


> Dios Mio....How did I fail to mention margaritas in my post?????????
> Mea Culpa!



Ur forgiven this time just dont let it happen again.   



Phydeaux said:


> I agree with every one of them, except the last. I have yet to experience a margarita in Mexico that can even come close in quality to those I make myself. So, I've stopped ordering them. All other points, I absolutely agree. And, short & direct flight from my home.



Thats the benefit of TS's.  They come with their own blender  and Walmart sells great tequila for little pesitos.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jun 19, 2010)

why not?

re security - there are gated developments like mayakoba and punta mita

banyan tree mayakoba has ridiculously good values for luxury resort villas


----------



## pjrose (Jun 20, 2010)

PStreet1 said:


> Passport cards are much less expensive than passports.  Passport cards (same size as driver's license) are all you need for Mexico and Canada.  You might consider getting one; it's excellent identification, and having one would allow you to make a spur of the moment decision to go to Mexico if you saw an ultra cheap trip--of which there are many right now.  The entire vacation to mexico could cost less than the airfare to Hawaii.



The cards are apparently not valid for air travel. Double-check with the State Dept's web site.


----------



## jamstew (Jun 20, 2010)

pjrose said:


> The cards are apparently not valid for air travel. Double-check with the State Dept's web site.



That's correct. The cards are only for land and sea travel.


----------



## wyobean (Jun 22, 2010)

Agree with all that has been said.  We have been going to Mexico for 15 years.  Love it.  I will be there for over 2 months this winter.  Some of it will be by myself. I feel totally safe.  We will be on Cozumel for several weeks and the rest of the time will be on Isla Mujeres.  My husband and I ate for $175 for the week last year in Cozumel.  We went out for dinner most nights and did some lunches out.  Everything else was grocery store or leftovers.  Had some drinks with meals, but also kept liquor and/or beer at the condo.  We don't skimp, but we have found some local restaurants that we love and just keep going back. The people always remember you and are so friendly.  I just can't wait!!!


----------

